# Work from home opportunity...



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi all,

Thought i'd pass on something that i came across the other week incase there is anyone looking for a 'work from home' job or something to top up your income.

It's a at home customer service advisor for British gas they state £10-£12 per hour Visit: www.ContractXchange.co.uk It is a selfemployed position and you can work as many hours as you wish but the min is 15 hours a week.

There is also a Moneysaving expert discussion here: http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.html?t=1124713&page=9

I have applied and passed all the test's and have a telephone interview tomorrow, Thought it might be good to do along side my ebay shop.

xx
/links


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

This looks good let me know how you get on xxxx


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi,

I passed my telephone interview, Which to be honest was very easy. Lady just read out some information and you had to take some notes and summerise what she told me.

They have also ordered me a new PC  As my Laptop failed the specification test. I start the training on Nov 5th and should be ready to be 'live' on the network Dec 1st 

If you have read the moneysavingexpert thread i think on page 6 someone has worked out what the potential earnings could be (without any sales) Which is ok for just a second income or even as a full time income really.

Sades - I worked for a bank (Customer service call center) Years and years ago... But they didn't even ask me about it  They are just looking for people with a nice telephone manner. The sales i think would be easy enough as i think everyone should honestly have them as repairing your boiler/heating costs a small fortune and it always crops up at Christmas!

Here's the original advert:

http://jobview.monster.co.uk/GetJob.aspx?JobID=76681940&JobTitle=Customer+Service+Advisor&q=customer+service+advisor+home&sort=di&rad=10&rad_units=mi&zip=ws9+9bs&vw=b&AVSDM=2008-10-16+02%3a53%3a00&pg=1&seq=2

/links


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Looks good


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Has anyone else rang up about this??

xxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello Want1  

All move so everybody gets to see.  

Emma xx


----------

